# Athens/Ohio University Area



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

My brother goes to OU and I can think nothing better to have a brother-brother experience than to go hunter together in the area. does anybody have any good suggestions for small game/upland hunting areas in the region???


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wayne National Forest is right there. If you are willing to walk some hills you should have a good day for many species.
Bob


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

bigfisher14 said:


> My brother goes to OU and I can think nothing better to have a brother-brother experience than to go hunter together in the area. does anybody have any good suggestions for small game/upland hunting areas in the region???


There are many places in the area. Stop by the ODNR office on State St. across from Bob Evans. They have beautiful mounts and plenty of information on the surrounding areas. I just graduated from there in March and miss it everyday I get up!

I've had good luck for rabbits and squirrels at Fox Lake, and Dow Lake (Strouds Run). Burr Oak and Lake Hope are alittle further away. The Wayne is all around. While you're at the ODNR office, you might as well see if they still offer free permits for Sunday and Monday Creek Coal company land. Some of my best deer and turkey hunting in the Nelsonville area. Good luck and any questions/directions give me a hollar.

Adam


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes the Suday Creek permits are still free . The Sunday Creek land is some great hunting for Deer , Squirrel, Rabbit, Turkey, Grouse and Coyote.As said before Burr Oak can be good hunting but gets alot of Hunting pressure this time of year . I have SC land by my house and hardly ever see anyone huntin up here anymore.


----------

